# Runtime Error! (?)



## goggaga (7. Januar 2003)

Runtime Error! (?) 
Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library 
"Runtime Error!" 
Program:E:\Return to Castle Wolfenstein\WolfMP.exe 
abnormal program termination 

...diese Fehlermeldung bekomme ich (fast) jedesmal wenn ich online gamen will und muß meinen pc jedesmal wieder booten um es erneut zu versuchen... :# 

hat vielleicht jemand eine idee was der grund dieser fehlermeldung ist und gibt es eventuell ein tool um dén fehler zu beheben? habe schon mit dem gedanken gespielt alles platt zu machen (wäre bestimmt ne lösung, aber auch garantiert die umständlichste?!?) 

mein os ist: ms xp-prof/direktX8.1/geforce3 agp-v7700 deluxe/pentium3 550mHz/adsl-zugang... 

...wäre für jede tipp dankbar!!! 

-gogaga-Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Januar 2003)

Entweder ist die Runtime-Library beschädigt (ein(e) (paar) kaputte .dll oder gamedateien sind beschädigt.


 Zeit für einen Virencheck   

Das wären jetzt die ersten Schritte die mir einfallen, ohne gleich Wolfenstein oder Windoof platt zu machen


----------



## goggaga (8. Januar 2003)

habe bereits alles ausgecheckt und mich durch sämtliche foren gekämpft. habe mir schließlich ein paar stunden zeit genommen für backup und neue formatierung u.s.w.
-damit hat sich nun der "runtime sch..."erledigt!

bedanke mich trotzdem bei allen die es versucht haben sich damit auseinander zu setzen!!!

-gogaga-


----------

